# A Question about hens



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 1 RIR and 2 Buff Ophington's I got 2 Bantam Hen's today I was wondering if it's ok to house them together or better off separate? I have noticed the RIR is the Queen Hen so to say I just don't want the bigger girls hurting my lil gals :0) TYSVM for your help


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

House them all together AFTER slowly introducing the new one you go today.


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks I Love the new Bantams Adorable I will try taking them out to meet for a few days before I put them in the same yard


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

You could try putting them in a poultry cage inside the pen. That way the bigger hens can get used to the smaller ones without any conflict.


----------



## LadyLee (Jul 14, 2013)

Great Idea Matthew TY :0)


----------

